# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel for Mac: Insert Pictures

## J8Colt

Hi,


Searched previous threads without success.
My current 2016 Excel worksheet is not allowing me to insert pictures, (greyed out on the options).
A previous worksheet is allowing me, but this one doesn't.

Rookie question I am sure but would be really keen to get it answered!
Cheers
Colt

----------


## davesexcel

This may be the issue, in excel goto=>file=>options=>advanced scroll to display options for this workbook. Make sure it is set to "ALL"

-
displayOptions.jpg

----------


## J8Colt

Thanks,

No joy sadly, there isn't an options menu after file.
On the insert Tab the insert options are greyed out. Confusing as this is only on the one worksheet....

ANY suggestions would be gratefully received.

Colt

----------


## Fluff13

Is the sheet protected?

----------


## J8Colt

Incidentally, the charts and equation options are also greyed out on the Tools section also  :Confused:

----------


## davesexcel

It is at the bottom.
-
-
optiobs.jpg

----------


## J8Colt

Thanks, I'm sad to say that this isn't how it features on a Mac... there is no options after you click File....
any further ideas appreciated.... confusing given it works on another worksheet!?!?

----------


## AliGW

1. I shall move your thread to the correct forum section.
2. Please update your forum profile to show that you are using the Mac version of Excel 2016.

Thanks.

----------


## J8Colt

Thanks and Ali and all here.... looking forward to solving this!

----------


## rorya

I suspect it would be under Excel - Preferences. Can't recall which section specifically.

----------


## J8Colt

Thanks,

Had a look but nothing obvious...... so will keep searching....

----------


## AliGW

This might enlighten you:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ4xTecAxZ4&app=desktop

It suggests that Preferences is an option under Excel on the menu bar.

----------


## J8Colt

Thanks again Ali,

I can find the preferences part and the options there, sadly no cure to the situation!
Strange, I've been using this excellent programme for a couple of years now and thought that this would have been easier to solve
the search continues...

----------


## J8Colt

Bingo!


Messed with preferences for a while, played with the ribbon and toolbar and put the Insert picture option into the Quick access toolbar and this sorted the issue. Got there eventually.
Thanks for your feedback, and this issue has of course introduced me to a great community that enjoys sharing info about this great programme.
Thanks to all!

----------


## rorya

FYI, the option we were talking about is in Excel - Preferences - View, For objects show: All.

----------

